# Einkaufen von Hardware, wo ist's am billigsten



## klefreak (17. Dezember 2007)

Oft schon hat man sich gedacht, dass viele Hardware Teile in Deutschland oder Europa relativ teuer erscheinen, in dem Artikel von Tomshardware wird ein weltweiter Vergleich von verschiedenen Hardwareartikeln betrieben um festzustellen ob sich ein Einkauf in Übersee wegen des guten  - $ Wechselkurses lohnen würde.

nachdem bei den meisten Top Produkten die Preisspanne im niedrigen 2stelligen Prozentbereich bleibt und man ja auch noch Versand, jeweilige Steuern und auch die angepassten Garantiebestimmungen des jeweiligen Landes berücksichtigen muss stellt sich heraus, dass es bei den meisten Produkten eher unrentabel ist, diese nicht in Deutschland zu kaufen.

die USA ist zusammen mit Deutschland weltweit eines der billigsten Pflaster wenn es um den Hardwareeinkauf geht, am anderen Ende Steht in Europa Frankreich welches nicht nur für gutes und teures Essen bekannt ist sondern auch für teure Hardware.

lg Klemens

quelle: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Hardware-Einkauf-Preisvergleich,testberichte-239904.html


----------



## altness (18. Dezember 2007)

wenns um ältere hardware geht, kann man denke ich bei ebay immer n schnäppchen machen.
wenns um aktuelle hardware geht lässt sich das schwer sagen, aber so seiten wie geizhals oÄ schaffen da abhilfe. ich habe mal recherchiert(schreibt man das so?^^) und kam zu dem ergebnis, dass www.hoh.de und www.hardwareversand.de hardware zuverlässig zu einem günstigen preis verschicken.
leider kam ich noch nicht dazu eigene erfahrung diesbezüglich zu sammeln.
daher basiert das gesagte nur auf den bewertungen von geizhals.de, die aber in dem vierstelligen bereich sind, und daher schon recht glaubwürdig scheinen


----------



## jetztaber (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich kenne zu Geizhals keine wirkliche Alternative. OK, es gibt schon noch gute Preissuchmaschinen, aber mit den Angaben zu den Shops im Geizhals-Listing habe ich bis jetzt noch nie eine Niete gezogen. Hoffentlich bleibt es so.

'recherchiert' ist absolut richtig geschrieben.


----------



## siLence (23. Dezember 2007)

auch recht günstig ist MIX.
dieser shop bietet auch einen guten service. (eigene erfahrung)


----------



## Piy (23. Dezember 2007)

ich steh auf hardwareschotte.de
da such ich immer


----------



## Player007 (24. Dezember 2007)

K&M Elektronik hat für mich die besten Preise, weil man die gekauften Teile auch im Laden abgeben kann und nicht einschicken muss.


----------



## mad-onion (29. Dezember 2007)

Player007 schrieb:


> K&M Elektronik hat für mich die besten Preise, weil man die gekauften Teile auch im Laden abgeben kann und nicht einschicken muss.



Fällt an diesem Satz irgendjemandem etwas auf? 

Das ist als würde man sagen: Meine Lieblingsfarbe ist Blau weil Holz hart ist. 


Mag ja sein dass der Service gut ist, aber das sagt rein gar nichts über die Preise aus.

Da ich Verwandtschaft in den USA habe, denke ich drüber nach, ob ich mir beim nächsten Besuch meine Komponenten dort kaufe. Mal sehen. Wenn ich keine Probleme mit dem Zoll bekomme werde ich es tun, denn so spare ich ca. 20%.


----------



## Player007 (29. Dezember 2007)

Jo habs jetzt auch gesehen. Sry...
Ich meinte natürlich, K&M steht bei den Preisvergleichen ziemlich weit oben. Wenn man sich einen kompletten PC dort in Einzelteilen kauft, ist es schon sehr billig, auch wenn einzelne Produkte etwas teuerer als bei der Konkurrenz sind.


----------



## MrMorse (29. Dezember 2007)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Da ich Verwandtschaft in den USA habe, denke ich drüber nach, ob ich mir beim nächsten Besuch meine Komponenten dort kaufe. Mal sehen. Wenn ich keine Probleme mit dem Zoll bekomme werde ich es tun, denn so spare ich ca. 20%.


Und wenn ein Teil defekt ist?
Dann gibst Du es zurück, richtig?

Und wohin? Na ja, zu billig-billig-billig.... Toll, 20% gespart


----------



## Tremendous (6. Januar 2008)

siLence schrieb:


> auch recht günstig ist MIX.
> dieser shop bietet auch einen guten service. (eigene erfahrung)


 
WOW! Geiler Tip, dort ist meine gewünschte HW 15-20% günstiger als im "alten" Shop von mir. Danke!


----------



## Invain (6. Januar 2008)

Die Page sieht genauso aus wie Alternate. Ham die beim gleichen Anbieter gekauft, oder gut abgekupfert? ^^
Link oder Verweis zum anderen jeweils hab ich net gefunden.


----------



## Homer (7. Januar 2008)

Moin ich finde Hardwareversand hat die billigsten Preise schade, das es nicht die möglichkeit gibt bei der Leserwahl in der Aktuellen PCGH für Hardwareversand zu stimmen für mich ist außerdem hardwareschotte.de auch Top.
Zu K&M kann ich nur sagen das die Preis Kalkulation etwas verwirrend ist und der Service ins besondere in Stors bei der Beratung auch nicht perfekt!


----------

